
The Future Internet Regulation - DyslexicAtheist
https://web-greensefa.streamovations.be/index.php/event/stream/the-future-internet-regulation
======
daenz
This is almost a 4 hour video (as such, with a surprising upvote velocity)

The relevant 4 minutes (9:00-13:00), as claimed by the page title: 1) Common
rules for the internet 2) Liability exemptions will be the same for all
internet and hosting providers. 3) Create a single marketplace for digital
services. 4) Ensure that digital services are guaranteed to everyone in the
union. 5) Ensure that countries receiving digital services are not prohibiting
services

#5 is the weird one as it's not clear at first if he's for or against
prohibiting services targeting some countries, as a retaliatory or punitive
measure.

~~~
anonymfus
_> The relevant 4 minutes (9:00-13:00), as claimed by the page title_

You are mistaken. 9:00 and 13:00 refers to the CET times when this 4 hour
session was scheduled to start and end.

------
akersten
I don't plan on watching a 4 hour video to understand the Greens party's
position on internet regulation. Is there a condensed version with their
positions and proposals available?

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
video is hosted by the green. But the panel is the "Directorate‑General for
Communications Networks, Content and Technology" (DG CONNECT)

they are present in pretty most of the policy and standardization discussions
which makes it highly relevant imo.

Aral Balkan has more info on his blog describing his part of the talk:
[https://twitter.com/aral/status/1197090688426491904](https://twitter.com/aral/status/1197090688426491904)

